# Honda HS50 Part II



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Hello Everyone, hope you've all had an enjoyable winter and your machines performed as they should.
I was very impressed with the performance of the 50 that I rebuilt last spring that I decided I needed to tear it back down and do all the little things that I didn't initially do last year. To catch up, go here:








Honda HS50 long term project question


I am working on a Honda HS50 Track Drive, basically stripping it down to the frame to repair and clean after a long term mouse invasion. This has been and will continue to be a long term project (multiple months). Here’s the question, can I leave it tipped up on the auger for a long period of...




www.snowblowerforum.com




and then I had a thought about adding lights here:








HS50 Track - Add Lighting Coil?


Folks, I rebuilt an HS50 that I came across last year. The rebuild was a get it running, get it working, replace what you must sort of rebuilds to see if I liked the blower. Turns out, after using it, I really like it a lot. So, I am going to go back in this summer [using it this winter so...




www.snowblowerforum.com




But the pegs I need to mount the lighting coil to are not threaded, so, no lights.
Anyway on to the pix.
Just in from the winter:



















So I picked up some new parts [tap room cover and track frame, right and left] but the covers on the motor were so rusty I figured I'd rebuild the engine first, then set it aside and do the body. I have given myself two months to complete, let's see how I do.
Did a lot of cleaning and some painting with the motor the last couple of days, here's a before:










and an after:










I'm going to swing by the hardware store tomorrow to get some new bolts so I can mount some other pieces, I'll post pix once there's something to look at.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Northeast Dave said:


> But the pegs I need to mount the lighting coil to are not threaded, so, no lights.


Just drill and tap them. Others have done so.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

man, you are a maniac!!!!

we would get along just fine. if you havent been surfing the site , i just finished this custom Honda HS624.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

tabora said:


> Just drill and tap them. Others have done so.


You’re correct Tabora, could tap them but decided just to stay “stock” with it. Maybe next time.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> man, you are a maniac!!!!
> 
> we would get along just fine. if you havent been surfing the site , i just finished this custom Honda HS624.


Orangputeh, yes, a bit of a maniac I guess.
Nice machine by the way, who did you build it for, an art studio or a custom metal shop?
Did more work on the 50 motor but once I get the console complete and put back together I’ll post some more pix. Spending a lot on screws with this thing, gonna be chrome for miles on the motor.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Northeast Dave said:


> Orangputeh, yes, a bit of a maniac I guess.
> Nice machine by the way, who did you build it for, an art studio or a custom metal shop?
> Did more work on the 50 motor but once I get the console complete and put back together I’ll post some more pix. Spending a lot on screws with this thing, gonna be chrome for miles on the motor.


SB ( snowblower anonymous ) meets here 24/7 365 days a year. 

The more i do this the more meticulous I become. Each project takes longer and longer and am glad dont keep track of hours. Making $2 a hour could be discouraging , haha. I'm embarassed by some of my earlier work but all the owners are happy with their machines. 

Most times I dont have to advertise. Have waiting lists for certain model Honda's . The 724 is the most sought after as it is a perfect "double duty" machine. Big enough for driveways but small enough for decks and walkways.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> SB ( snowblower anonymous ) meets here 24/7 365 days a year.
> 
> The more i do this the more meticulous I become. Each project takes longer and longer and am glad dont keep track of hours. Making $2 a hour could be discouraging , haha. I'm embarassed by some of my earlier work but all the owners are happy with their machines.
> 
> Most times I dont have to advertise. Have waiting lists for certain model Honda's . The 724 is the most sought after as it is a perfect "double duty" machine. Big enough for driveways but small enough for decks and walkways.


orangputeh, I could never rebuild a machine as meticulously as I am rebuilding this 50 and expect to recoup even 30% of the labor time I put in. For me it’s some entertainment instead of sitting in front of the tube (er, flatscreen?).
In any case. I sanded and primed the rear motor cover and the starter cover. Should be done with those by weeks end. Then in to the gas tank. I am not a good painter.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Northeast Dave said:


> orangputeh, I could never rebuild a machine as meticulously as I am rebuilding this 50 and expect to recoup even 30% of the labor time I put in. For me it’s some entertainment instead of sitting in front of the tube (er, flatscreen?).
> In any case. I sanded and primed the rear motor cover and the starter cover. Should be done with those by weeks end. Then in to the gas tank. I am not a good painter.


consider getting the parts blasted and powdercoated. It really is very reasonable.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> consider getting the parts blasted and powdercoated. It really is very reasonable.


Reasonable, yes, in my budget, no. I have been using spray can primer and paint. I'll be reinstalling more of the engine parts this weekend [except for the gas tank].
Am now tearing the rest of it down, handlebars off, auger off, tracks next, then the interior and this time I am disassembling the final drive gears. I want to make sure they're greased adequately and add a zerk to the cover, I'll have to make my own gasket to replace the one I am assuming I will ruin when I take it apart. I also can't adequately sand/paint the body without taking it off.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Almost done with the engine (will I ever truly be “done” with it?) and figured I haven’t posted in a while (plus I’m pretty happy with how it came out) so here’s a couple pix. 
just want to say to those who stumble across this thread because they’re looking for info on weather or not to rebuild an HS50, I would say yes and no.
I figure in the end I turned a non-running, rusty (but with decent bones) machine into a completely refurbished machine. It will cost me about $350-$400 in parts, tools, etc (this does not include the (at shop rate of $80/hr) labor involved which would easily top $2-$3K. But, it is a hobby and something I enjoy doing, so I look at it as not “fixing a machine to use”, but a reason to drink beer in the workshop and mess around with tools and chill.
That being said, on to the pix.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

No decals yet, waiting until the whole machine is done and fully assembled.
Yes, I still have to clean up the muffler and change the four bolts that aren’t tightened up.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dave, nice work as always. What did you use to clean up that carburetor cover and top piece. It looks brand new! I have used 000 steel wool but yours looks great.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> Dave, nice work as always. What did you use to clean up that carburetor cover and top piece. It looks brand new! I have used 000 steel wool but yours looks great.


Orangputeh, thanks, very much appreciated. here’s a pic of the two wire wheels I used (that’s it). I didn’t prime the tin heat covers or the carb cover, only the gas tank, flywheel cover, and interior frame of the control The carb cover and top are painted with high heat silver.



























I took a bunch of pix tearing down and rebuilding the motor (every screw except the crank case cover - gotta leave something for next year), I’ll post them up when I transfer them from the phone to the PC.
Here’s a quick (2 month) before and after of the motor.

















Little different angle.

current status of the body/transmission:









Yep, I’ll post more on that later, Final Gear is in great shape, needs new grease packing, some bearings are bad, but overall, not bad.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Should note that the only new parts here are the fuel tank cap and the spark plug, well, yeah the gas lines and a pile of bolts, but all the others stuff original. thought about working something with the muffler (can’t find a mint one) but can’t find anything suitable, will clean up the chrome and replace the four rusty housing bolts and be done with it (for now).


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Oh crap, the throttle lever is new, forgot about that, the prior owner did some modifications on the original that I wasn’t fond of.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Mucho gracias. I've refurbed 50's before but not to the extent you have. i do it to sell so would need more than $2 an hour LOL. I understand where you are coming from......as a hobby. Much satisfaction on doing a job like this.

Have done this to 828-928-1132 as they go for 4-5 times more than the older 50 or 55 redone. My problem with these older Honda's are parts availability and cost effectiveness. 

But they are still fun to do. 

Have enjoyed your story here. You should join my FB group for Honda owners and post this project there. People would be very interested.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

following along, looking good Dave


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Great work Dave, you should be very proud of your efforts and results.

I really enjoy these restoration threads with lots of photos and details.

Refurbishing/restoring these vintage machines is a rewarding experience (not monetarily), it gives you a chance to learn, develop skills, destress, have a few beers and then put your creation to work next winter.

The big question is, when you are finished with this one, what machine will be your next project?


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

paulm12 said:


> following along, looking good Dave


Thanks, paulm12, very much appreciated.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> Great work Dave, you should be very proud of your efforts and results.
> 
> I really enjoy these restoration threads with lots of photos and details.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ziggy65, appreciate it. I am a big fan of the tear down/rebuild threads as well [regardless of the make/model of the machine].
I agree that it is a personally rewarding experience. I'm a project guy and troubleshooting things like this combined with needing and getting new tools [c-clip remover for example], parts [bearing hubs, spring coils, etc] and rebuilding are right up my alley. But to me the best satisfaction is the reassembly, after the paint is dry on the parts and everything is all nice and shiny, and, of course when it all fits together... just like the shop manual says it should.
As far as what's next, who knows, something will catch my interest. 
I still have some quality time to spend with the 50, the way I see it, I'm about 1/3 complete with this one, engine tear down/rebuild, done. Transmission and frame teardown almost complete, then rebuild. Then I'm on to tearing down the auger assembly. I had hoped to push through it in a couple months but yardwork, work [i.e. my job], owning a home [new dishwasher last week], and other parental obligations always seem to push out my schedules.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I am the same way, once I get into the project, I really want to get it finished to see the results. I have to pace myself and treat it like something to do on a rainy day or when I am looking for something to occupy my time. 

Spring is such a busy time for most people, so the project gets side lined for a while.

I keep telling myself I have until the snow flies in December, don't need it done by June.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Did a little polishing on the muffler, cleaned up a lot better than I thought it would. Changed the housing lock screws while I had them out.
Still some crusties on there but not too bad. Elbow grease, old hand towel, and chrome cleaner.



























Don’t know if I’m allowed to show pix of products but I like to know what someone used to achieve a given result. In any case if posting products is bad etiquette please let me know.
Also spending some time with the frame, the mice really did a number on it, here’s where I’m at.










as you can see from the pic I have a ways to go. I did disassemble the final drive and drive axel this morning. I am going to replace all (3) roller bearings as I figure I never want to have to do this again. 
my wife also ordered a new bathroom vanity for the bathroom upstairs so looks like I’m renovating the bathroom next weekend or the weekend after that. The 50 will be on hold pending that project, but stay tuned, I have a tendency to push a project when parts are on the way... and they’re on the way.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you wont wanna use it when done.... I sold one just like this almost pristine for 800 about 3-4 years ago. probably worth a lot more now as a collector. these are over 40 years old.

I have 3 and am gonna total restore and save for 50th anniversary. sell for 50000 each on barretts/jackson


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> you wont wanna use it when done.... I sold one just like this almost pristine for 800 about 3-4 years ago. probably worth a lot more now as a collector. these are over 40 years old.
> 
> I have 3 and am gonna total restore and save for 50th anniversary. sell for 50000 each on barretts/jackson


Somewhat true, rebuilding it so I can use it for a long time.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

I have some time today so figured I would bring everyone up to speed on the 50.
Here's some tear down and rebuild pix of the motor [G200]:


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

... and a few more...


















and the one I posted the other day with the cleaned up muffler [just to complete the set]










In the process of disassembly, cleaning, rebuild of transmission, final drive, and other parts.
Once I get done with my meeting this morning I'll post up some pix of that process.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

I did not remove the crank case cover, want to, have the gasket and a new roller bearing for it, but may do so prior to reinstalling the motor, or maybe not, depends on the state of the oil and how it runs when I finally mount it to a cart and turn it over. The oil seal on it is currently holding [new one at the ready] and the current bearing looks ok so may let it go until next year. But, then again, maybe not. Going to concentrate on getting the interiors [Transmission, Final Gear, etc] back up to snuff and see what kind of time I have.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Should note that I did remove the head [again] and clean the piston, valve heads, and associated. Because, why not...

Here's a before pic, guess I never took one prior to reinstalling the head.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Maybe you already mentioned this but do you use some kind of clear coat on the paint and if so what is it? 
I have used automotive acrylic clear coat but not sure if that is good.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Now on to the interiors...


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Continued:










































































...and that's pretty much where I'm at.
Need to continue cleaning the final gears and sanding the frame body.
Also somewhat on hold as I ordered new roller bearings all around [total of 6 in 3 different sizes].
I ordered/received sheet gasket material that I will use to create a new gasket for the final drive. The final drive is not a sealed cover which is good [no zerk needed and you can see if it's still adequately greased] and bad [allows water, dirt, etc to enter the cover].
Given the state of the grease in the final drive I would say I caught this in time as I would assume it was headed toward eminent failure. There is gek built up on both gears and just about everything underneath. Plenty of elbow grease and sanding needed to get it back to it's original luster.
Until next time...


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> Maybe you already mentioned this but do you use some kind of clear coat on the paint and if so what is it?
> I have used automotive acrylic clear coat but not sure if that is good.


Orangeputeh, I didn't clear coat anything, just the primer and paint [Red paint and white gas tank] and only the high heat silver on the covers [no prime and no clear coat]. I did wax the painted parts [not the silver covers] prior to installation so I could get a nice complete coat on them so the snow doesn't stick to it. Of course I'll wax the whole thing again when I'm done. I am thinking about putting a clear coat on the auger assembly and parts as that area takes a decent beating when in use, but am still undecided.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Dave, great progress and you should be very proud of the thoroughness and quality of the restoration.
Thanks for taking the time to photograph and post your work and progress, it gives us that have no experience with Hondas a better understanding of the internals and how they work.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> Dave, great progress and you should be very proud of the thoroughness and quality of the restoration.
> Thanks for taking the time to photograph and post your work and progress, it gives us that have no experience with Hondas a better understanding of the internals and how they work.


Thanks Ziggy65, I like doing the restoration and take the pix as a matter of course [and for my memory during reinstall]. When I started the 50 I didn't see any in depth info on it on the site so figured I would upload to create a data base of sorts for anyone who wants to do the same on an old 50 [mine turns 40 this year]. Also find that the tools and techniques used to rebuild the 50 have applications elsewhere in life. Personally I can geek out on some of the restoration threads, really love that "how it's made" type stuff, oh, and before/after pix, those are my favorite.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

yep, thanks Dave for posting. Looking good (well, except for that "grease")


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

paulm12 said:


> yep, thanks Dave for posting. Looking good (well, except for that "grease")


Thanks Paul. The grease was more like oily mud at this point. Have new grease to pack it with when I put it all back together.
Got sidetracked with other projects but put a little time in to the 50 tonight. I’m still waiting on parts (how many bearings again...) so I’m not as motivated (can’t put it back together anyway). But, the rust and gek removal on the frame and final drive gears is taking far longer than anticipated (as usual). But, coming along nonetheless.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Parts started arriving this week more to come. I got extra bearings and parts for future use (if necessary) while I can.
I do need help as I can’t find decals to replace the speed indicator on the control or the HS50 decals on the auger sides, does anyone know where to get them or a model with a similar design that I can use for the speed I got drive and auger decals from another model that match the originals.
Any help is appreciated. I’m still prepping the housing and have been too busy on other projects to mount and fire up the motor, but soon I will be back on track and will post pix.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Northeast Dave said:


> Parts started arriving this week more to come. I got extra bearings and parts for future use (if necessary) while I can.
> I do need help as I can’t find decals to replace the speed indicator on the control or the HS50 decals on the auger sides, does anyone know where to get them or a model with a similar design that I can use for the speed I got drive and auger decals from another model that match the originals.
> Any help is appreciated. I’m still prepping the housing and have been too busy on other projects to mount and fire up the motor, but soon I will be back on track and will post pix.


Those decals are NLA if you are speaking of the Honda HS50 side decals on the housing. What I do is cut down one of these new side decals. Not sure if it would fit the smaller 50. I cut out the hydrostatic and cut to fit on a 80. have used these also on bigger buckets 50-55 that come with the wheeled version. 

You can go down to local dealer and look at the new machine decals and see if one can be cut down to size for yours.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> Those decals are NLA if you are speaking of the Honda HS50 side decals on the housing. What I do is cut down one of these new side decals. Not sure if it would fit the smaller 50. I cut out the hydrostatic and cut to fit on a 80. have used these also on bigger buckets 50-55 that come with the wheeled version.
> 
> You can go down to local dealer and look at the new machine decals and see if one can be cut down to size for yours.


Thanks orangputeh, that was plan B.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Northeast Dave said:


> I do need help as I can’t find decals to replace the speed indicator on the control or the HS50 decals on the auger sides,


This place is pricey, but they may be able to do some HS50 decals for you. They have an HS55 set: HONDA HS55 Snowblower Decal Kit


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> This place is pricey, but they may be able to do some HS50 decals for you. They have an HS55 set: HONDA HS55 Snowblower Decal Kit


marone.......


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> marone.......


Which meaning?


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

So while I was waiting for parts I took apart the auger housing. Having a little trouble with the left auger flight but I haven’t really gotten after it yet. Fortunately the three auger bearings are good. I took apart the auger gear and it looks sound. I’ll use the same material I got for the final drive housing to make a new gasket for the side plate.



















going to clean everything up, regrease the assembly and we’re good. I am going to put a zerk fitting in each auger flight as they certainly need them.
Also mounted the engine on a cart and fired it up. I’ll have to adjust the carb a little but fired right up and ran pretty smooth, a little hunt and chase warming up but after a couple minutes it was nice and smooth. Nice and quiet too (compared to the lawnmower and lawn tractor I was pushing/riding earlier in the day).
I did get the replacement bearings so the only thing holding me up is prepping the frame. I hit it pretty hard today so I’m hoping to be priming mid week.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Had some time last night so I did some more work on the housing. I need to get it done so I can start reassembly (and get all these parts off my workbench, did I mention that I am also renovating our upstairs bathroom?).
Still a little more to go but here’s some pix:




































as stated earlier I took apart the auger housing, gear, etc. I’m going to strip down the entire housing and repaint, I’m thinking in the main body parts I’m going to prime (x2), paint (x2), and the. Clear coat. I’ll wax the hell out of everything as well (auto wax) prior to final install.
Here’s the current state of the back of the auger housing.










there is a lot of black rubber from the impeller fan getting stuck this winter, the belt didn’t move but everything else did (took about 1/8” of part of the belt with it), made more of a mess than anything. Yes, I replaced the belt, keep it as a worst case backup.
The auger bearings are smooth and just need to be cleaned up. The housings need to be attended to but not too bad.










thats a pic of the inside of the housings.
While I’m posting I figured I would show you a pic of my “engine cart”, actually an old cart for a pressure washer but works perfect for mounting any motor I’m working on so I can fire it up independent of the machine.
Going to restart the motor at some point, adjust the carb, change the oil, and do a little more dinking around with the choke (works fine but not _perfect_).


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you could probably have that engine bed blasted and powder coated for about 25-35 dollars.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> you could probably have that engine bed blasted and powder coated for about 25-35 dollars.


True, but where’s the fun in that?


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Today I finished sanding the engine bed or whatever it’s called and primed it. While I was sanding (it was a nice day and I was outside) I did the belly pan. 
of course I forgot to take a before pic of the belly pan, but here’s the after.
I ran out of gray primer so I used white on the belly pan.



















I also have received all the parts I ordered so it’s go time.
Going to do the topcoat on the parts above on Saturday, still undecided if I want to do a clear coat after that.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

First coated today, I’ll hit it again tomorrow.



























the metal was damaged by rust and corrosion and I didn’t sand it smooth after removing all the rust/mek, I figure we all have our scars. If you zoom in real close you can see the “age spots” but I think it adds a little character.
Need to finish cleaning the final drive housing and the drive axle as they are next on the agenda... unless I get distracted by the auger again...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

maybe sign it somewhere. probably be worth a fortune someday. i dont know of anyone that completely restores a 50. or put it in your will that it can NEVER be sold by family.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> maybe sign it somewhere. probably be worth a fortune someday. i dont know of anyone that completely restores a 50. or put it in your will that it can NEVER be sold by family.


Thanks Orangputeh I’ll take that as high praise.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

If anyone is interested here’s the primers I used on the bare metal.









and here’s the black topcoat paint.










I haven’t used this type of topcoat before but happy with the results. I definitely like the gray automotive primer better than the white metal primer, it is much more forgiving.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Had to clean up the workbench so I can get in to the reassembly.
The road ahead:










should say “the road _immediately_ ahead”. I still have quite a bit to address with the auger and handlebars before this is all said and done.
Oh, and I figured out a way I can add some sweet lights.
More to come...


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

looking good. What do you mean about the gray primer being more forgiving?

tx


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

paulm12 said:


> looking good. What do you mean about the gray primer being more forgiving?
> 
> tx


I am a terrible painter, I tend to rush it and put too much paint on and it runs. With some paint it is very easy to put too much paint on in a quick spray, I found that the gray primer sprayed on at a speed and consistency that worked with my painting style [fast and inconsistent]. It also is a drier, less glossy, more matte finish that I found covered well and lent itself as a great base for a nice thick glossy topcoat. It dried [even in thicker spots] faster than the white primer I used. It was also more forgiving in not leaving fingerprints or indentations when I pick up a part way too soon to turn it over to paint the other side [again, fast and inconsistent].
The black topcoat I used was also easy to use for similar reasons as above.
I should admit that I am partial to using a separate primer and topcoat in lieu of a primer topcoat mix type paint. Why am I partial to this, because I have more opportunities to fix my f-ups, and to be honest I make a mess with the thick primer/topcoat paints as they are a very thick spray, not good for a painter of my style.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

paulm12 said:


> looking good. What do you mean about the gray primer being more forgiving?
> 
> tx


Sorry, I rambled and didn't answer your question. The gray primer, as stated above sprayed in a nice, dry [for lack of a better word] finish, it didn't spray on particularly heavy and you would have to really lay on it to get it to go on heavy enough to the point where the paint would run, but yet, covered easily with a nice thick coat. The white primer, is sort of like that primer/paint mix stuff, not substantially heavier than the gray, but a _thicker_ spray with a substantially more _glossy_ though not really, finish which seems to lend itself [at least in my case] to paint runs.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

thanks Dave


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Finished the 2nd coat on the housing and pan.




























while that’s drying I am just about done prepping the final drive case and transmission case. I did a lot of work on the main drive axle as well.




















also took apart the (insert actual part name here). I have new bearings I am going to install, the original bearings were fine but, you know...










more to come...


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Did some more work in the interior parts. I’m going to do a final degreasing on everything, then do a clear coat and grease the hell out of everything while I assemble it.
Here’s the final product in the final gear housing and transmission:



















friction disk and pulley:



















the working face of the friction disk is stained but smooth.

mans here’s other parts...



















I’m going to clear coat tomorrow provided the weather is good, then I’ll make the final drive gasket and be installing by the end of the week, maybe.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Weather was decent so I clear coated the interior parts. The metal on the parts isn’t perfect but I didn’t want to do just a generic silver paint so I did this. I think it seals up the bare metal but still leaves a little character.
Anyway, here’s a pic.










going to make the final gear gasket tonight or tomorrow and then we’re on to my favorite part, installation, and I have a lot to install.
Then on to the next. The auger housing and auger drive (gears, shafts, etc) is all torn down and ready to hit the workbench (once I make some room) and I have had the tracks (guides, stays, etc) torn down already so we’ll see where the project takes me.
Noticed I am beyond the 2 months I have myself to do the work and I’m just about half way...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Northeast Dave said:


> Weather was decent so I clear coated the interior parts. The metal on the parts isn’t perfect but I didn’t want to do just a generic silver paint so I did this. I think it seals up the bare metal but still leaves a little character.
> Anyway, here’s a pic.
> 
> View attachment 178638
> ...


I cant remember but you must have a shop manual for this , right ?


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> I cant remember but you must have a shop manual for this , right ?


Oh yeah, I purchased the manual once I knew I was going to keep it for a while. You are the one who recommended getting one, worth its weight in gold.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Northeast Dave said:


> Oh yeah, I purchased the manual once I knew I was going to keep it for a while. You are the one who recommended getting one, worth its weight in gold.


It's funny. I remember the beginning of this whole ordeal. At first you just wanted to just make it work. Maybe cutting a few corners. I get that. I gave you a hard time and told you , you may as well do it right if youre gonna do it ( my fathers voice in my head all the time )

Then you take it apart again and do more work. I knew deep down you wouldnt be happy with the results and now you are doing a full bore restore. It's been fun watching your work and I'm amazed at your attention to detail and the incredible lengths you went through for a 50. A 50 !!!!

Youre a better man than me.  I wish I lived close by to visit. It would be fun drinking beers with you.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> It's funny. I remember the beginning of this whole ordeal. At first you just wanted to just make it work. Maybe cutting a few corners. I get that. I gave you a hard time and told you , you may as well do it right if youre gonna do it ( my fathers voice in my head all the time )
> 
> Then you take it apart again and do more work. I knew deep down you wouldnt be happy with the results and now you are doing a full bore restore. It's been fun watching your work and I'm amazed at your attention to detail and the incredible lengths you went through for a 50. A 50 !!!!
> 
> Youre a better man than me.  I wish I lived close by to visit. It would be fun drinking beers with you.


Yep, rebuilt it last year [minimally] just to get it running and see if I was even interested in going beyond that. But, as you can see, I was impressed enough with it to do a total rebuild. With certain things I also can't help myself, I am not a snowblower guy, to me they're like any other piece of equipment you have for your home [generator, lawn mower, tiller, tractor, etc] but I like my equipment to work and be able to be worked on by me, if I can't fix it at home than I don't want it, I already have two automobiles that cost me plenty every now and then when I have to take them in for repair. I rebuild most of my home equipment and have seldom if ever bought new.
I realize it's only a HS50, not the fanciest or most powerful of the Honda line, but it works for me, it works great for what I need it to do, an 800 sf driveway, 20 lf of walkways, a 12'x15' deck [I like that it can climb stairs], and pathways in the yard for the dog and for me to get to the woodpile at the end of the yard [150 lf]. The tracks are great for making pathways in the yard without chewing up the grass. And it's a classic, interesting design, decent engineering, and as far as rebuild projects go, a pretty fun one for me.
The size to me is fine [5 hp / 22 in], I had a larger 9 hp / 27 in Noma [there's pix on here somewhere] which was a great wheeled machine, super easy to fix, parts readily available, etc. But it was a BEAST and too big for what I needed, my shoulders hurt when I was done and there was no way my wife was going to ever use that thing. I'm not going to win any speed records clearing the driveway with the 50 but I will l get plenty of style points, plus, in a neighborhood of shiny Craftsmen, Ariens, Cub, Simplicity, Troy and other blowers, there are only so many people with a Honda, and even fewer with a "classic" functioning Honda, and less still with a mint classic 50. Last year the 50 had no problem with wet snow of 14"-18" and never had an issue clearing the end of the driveway. Should note that I hadn't done anything with the augers or auger fan so the snow/ice stuck to it pretty well, but even packed up it still did the job without issue.
Also have to mention the G200 motor, now that mine is rebuilt it is the nicest, quietest, yet throaty engine I have ever owned. In contrast to the Noma [1997 9 HP Tecumseh Snow King], which was a "neighbor-waker" that I didn't really feel right about using before 7:00 am on a weekday after a storm. 
This is not a fix and flip build [if it was I would be losing so much money], this is a rebuild so I never have to do it again build. A personal goal build if you will. Something to keep in the garage for when other "equipment guys" like me are over and someone asks "so what have you been working on..."
If I could get a nice new track blower, built in similar fashion to the 50, the same options and components with a Honda motor for $500 I would buy it. Nah, who am I kidding, I would wait a couple years and get one off CraigsList and do the same thing I'm doing now.
If you're ever in Connecticut give me a call, I always have beers in the fridge.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

so does the shop manual call out to use Modelo ??


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

paulm12 said:


> so does the shop manual call out to use Modelo ??


I believe the manual calls out for “refreshment of choice” not specifically Modelo left over from a Cinco De Mayo dinner party a few night ago.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

I really have to remember to sake more pix sometimes. I made a gasket with sheet material. Here’s the result, not perfect but will work, it’s for the final gear housing so there’s no pressure on the gasket, just stops the grease from seeping out of the final fear housing.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

I did some more installing today. On to the tracks shortly.




























I used some of the original bolts as I couldn’t find replacements. There’s also one that I had the wrong size so I have to get a smaller one.
Pretty happy with the results so far.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Doing some work on the handlebars and controls.




























put the belly plate on to make sure everything is square, pretty good so far.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I love the chrome on the older Hondas.

I'm sure you already did this ( I learned the hard way ) . I put a long screwdriver in the drive axle hole and rotate to see if the gears are working okay and rotate the sub transmission pulley wheel to see if drive works before installing anything else. 

looking good.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> I love the chrome on the older Hondas.


Completely agree.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> I love the chrome on the older Hondas.
> 
> I'm sure you already did this ( I learned the hard way ) . I put a long screwdriver in the drive axle hole and rotate to see if the gears are working okay and rotate the sub transmission pulley wheel to see if drive works before installing anything else.
> 
> looking good.


I did waaay more than that. Rotated (as best I could without the drive axle in place) through the greasing process, and while installing all the gears. Then once I had it mounted it (note: punch decent sized holes in the gasket for the screws because if you make one or it will bind and twist when you tighten the screws). Now, without the shifter in place the drive is engaged so I can “roll” the drive wheel (the one with the rubber on it) and move the gears/drive axle. Smooth as silk now, I packed the hell out of it so it shouldn’t need grease for another 40 years.
I used and have been using a paintbrush to grease everything, makes it easy to put a nice light coat on a rod end and get into recessed areas.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Don’t know if you can see any difference from the previous pics but finished the handlebars and paddle controls (but not the paddles yet) need to paint, grease, and install.










took apart the speed control to give it a once over.










it’s raining today or I would have first coated everything already.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

that control panel will look good in flat black. sorry dont have a pic of the one i did.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> that control panel will look good in flat black. sorry dont have a pic of the one i did.


I have a few ideas on how I want to do the control panel, we'll see how it cleans up and takes shape. I am going to prime the control panel and paddles prior to putting on the topcoat so I have a couple days to figure it out.
Not using any flat paint on this one, all glossy or high gloss all the way, need to make is shine.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Northeast Dave said:


> I have a few ideas on how I want to do the control panel, we'll see how it cleans up and takes shape. I am going to prime the control panel and paddles prior to putting on the topcoat so I have a couple days to figure it out.
> Not using any flat paint on this one, all glossy or high gloss all the way, need to make is shine.


Whatever you decide to do it has been fun watching your progress. I love restoring as others here also , old snowblowers that people have given up on. I just have to take more before pictures. I do have some before and after project pictures in the garage that I show visitors.
When someone comes over to look at a blower I have for sale I always show these pictures first and usually that sells the blower.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

As I am really bad at taking pictures once I get going, here are a few.

going to paint the lower handlebars once more but not bad so far.










it was nice outside so I worked on the speed shifter and parts.



















have to finish the interior of the shifter housing, paddle interiors, and some touch up, then paint (my least favorite part).


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you grinded off the decal on the speed control? I just tape off.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> you grinded off the decal on the speed control? I just tape off.


Yep, longevity over aesthetics. But, I got a plan, not like Hanover Fisk, but a plan nonetheless.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Northeast Dave said:


> Yep, longevity over aesthetics. But, I got a plan, not like Hanover Fisk, but a plan nonetheless.


waiting.............getting a jones on your next update........

gonna build another brown/black one. ( a HS80 this time )


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Did some painting today, took some liberties on the color of the inside mechanism for the shifter (silver as opposed to black). The parts cleaned up nice and I figured that silver paint in silver metal will wear better than black on silver, especially with the shifter stick.
Anyhoo...



















I opted to prime the shifter cover and the paddles, they’ll be finished in gloss black (once I pick up the paint).
Going to get it ready to install the handlebars next, then in to the tracks (I feel like I’ve said that before).


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

And the bench is full of parts again.
Started taking apart the track frames.










but I need to finish the speed controller and assemble the handlebars first.
Waiting for paint to dry.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Did the final coat on the paddles and misc. still some work to do on the speed control.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Mounted the paddles and did some work with the handlebars.










in the 3rd iteration of the speed control. Going to clear coat it again and see if it lasts or if I tear is all down and start again...



















did some work today on the track tensioner and the track stays.










Dead batteries (forgot to put one on the charger), so I shut it down for the day.
Need to finish the tracks so I can mount the height adjustment bar so I can do a final mount on the handlebars... once the speed control is installed...


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

its coming along nicely


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

paulm12 said:


> its coming along nicely


Thanks, I’m happy with the results so far.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Very clever on speed control. will have to steal that idea some day.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> Very clever on speed control. will have to steal that idea some day.


Thanks orangputeh, I did it all black the first time, meh, did it half red and half black the second time, meh, did it this way the third time and still meh, but it's better than nothing. Considering doing it all black and then putting a red stripe under the numbers but I really need to get this thing off the workbench. Either way, found the letters [got red and white as I was unsure, the only other color available was black] put them on and then clear coated everything.
Will hopefully finish the clean up of the track height adjuster and associated so I can get them painted. I have a lot of assembly to do once I get the height adjuster completed [I need the spring tab stays done so I can finish installing the handlebars...]


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Decided I was fine with the controller the way it is (3rd iteration) and mounted it. Also adjusted the tension on the plate release and wheel drive (the one with the rubber on it) so it hits all four gears nicely.










sorry the pic is bad, I had to take it from 
underneath.










did some more work on the track tension bar and lifter pedal, hopefully get a prime coat on some parts tomorrow. The next project is already in the garage, need to wind this one up but still quite a bit to go.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dave, one of my favorite projects since I used to work for Buster Brown ( UPS ) . I like this combo so much ( brown and black ) . gonna do it with a Honda HS80 with a black tank , black stock wheels, gonna black the recoil and coil covers and the bucket and chute will be brown.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> Dave, one of my favorite projects since I used to work for Buster Brown ( UPS ) . I like this combo so much ( brown and black ) . gonna do it with a Honda HS80 with a black tank , black stock wheels, gonna black the recoil and coil covers and the bucket and chute will be brown.
> View attachment 178977


Nice work, that’s a sharp looking machine.
Been pretty down lately as a whole, but I think the 50 is going to disappear in a few years. I’m almost finished with my rework (80% I would say) and to be honest, the HS50 now is more valuable for parts than as a whole. When I look up the cost for parts and price the machine out as each individual piece it is worth more broken down and parted out than as a whole machine. Which, as I near the end of this project, really disheartens me. An HS50 in pristine shape will fetch $800 or so, parted out you are looking at $2-$3K. I do not know why this bothers me so much but it does. As parts become more ridiculously expensive I think more of them will end up in a landfill somewhere until there are only a handful left.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

On a lighter note I did some painting (I hate painting) today. Some bolts I ordered months ago finally arrived as well.



















and the new bolts (one side)










Hopefully do the topcoat on the primed parts tomorrow and start work on the track frames.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Northeast Dave said:


> Nice work, that’s a sharp looking machine.
> Been pretty down lately as a whole, but I think the 50 is going to disappear in a few years. I’m almost finished with my rework (80% I would say) and to be honest, the HS50 now is more valuable for parts than as a whole. When I look up the cost for parts and price the machine out as each individual piece it is worth more broken down and parted out than as a whole machine. Which, as I near the end of this project, really disheartens me. An HS50 in pristine shape will fetch $800 or so, parted out you are looking at $2-$3K. I do not know why this bothers me so much but it does. As parts become more ridiculously expensive I think more of them will end up in a landfill somewhere until there are only a handful left.


I have given away enough 50's for free to pay for a nice harley if I could part them out for that much. yes. i have seen the prices on ebay for parts. maybe I should keep the 4-5 50's I have now to fund my 2nd retirement in 30 years.......I'll be 65 next month.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> I have given away enough 50's for free to pay for a nice harley if I could part them out for that much. yes. i have seen the prices on ebay for parts. maybe I should keep the 4-5 50's I have now to fund my 2nd retirement in 30 years.......I'll be 65 next month.


Orangputeh my friend, you may want to rethink giving those 50s away so easily. Here's the breakdown I came up with and the numbers on used parts are only going to go up. My pricing is based on what I found over various searches [and actual purchases]. Of course all the numbers are _assumed_ to a degree as the value is really dependent on the condition of the part, shipping, and demand. This list is also nowhere near complete [I don't have the key/lockout for the control panel listed, or the fuel shutoff, etc.] I also spent a few bucks on screws and other items that aren't listed. I should also state that selling these parts is probably going to be "the long game" as I am sure it takes some time to find buyers for all of them. It may behoove you to breakdown some of those machines into parts and start bagging and tagging.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

I also did not list the tracks, used ones are pretty expensive, if you could find some you would actually want to purchase you would be looking for a unicorn and probably cost you $150 each. Or you could refit the crawler sprocket with a modern one [yes some machining would be necessary] and then install "new" tracks, but that process would run you about $300 - $450 depending on the parts you want to use. I did some digging and pricing as I was thinking about retrofitting some modern tracks on to the 50, which I found to be a doable process, but far too costly to be worth the effort.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Northeast Dave said:


> I also did not list the tracks, used ones are pretty expensive, if you could find some you would actually want to purchase you would be looking for a unicorn and probably cost you $150 each. Or you could refit the crawler sprocket with a modern one [yes some machining would be necessary] and then install "new" tracks, but that process would run you about $300 - $450 depending on the parts you want to use. I did some digging and pricing as I was thinking about retrofitting some modern tracks on to the 50, which I found to be a doable process, but far too costly to be worth the effort.


Your list is pretty accurate as I have seen these prices on ebay. I have messaged a couple seller on ebay curious if they ever do sell these parts and they all replied once in awhile. some have permanent listings. 
I have sold a couple things locally and online. The locals get a much beet deal. Sold an auger gearbox assembly for $200 and the buy was very happy with purchase. sold cables for $25. Could not bring myself to sell for more. have sold 5-6 tracks for $80 each and buyers were happy. most of them knew the online price.

Recently have seen the Chinese selling tracks that will fit the HS50-55-70-80 at a good price. They may start manufacturing NLA Honda parts if there is a demand for it. Probably already told you a guy flew in for one of my Honda 50's . He rented a vehicle at the airport and drove back to Idaho. Had another from Montana so there is slowly starting to have a collectors market.

So I have a $3000 machine sitting in my front yard as a lawn ornament?????? I'll have to take an inventory out back. Just got another one for free yesterday. It looks and runs fine. The owner was moving and had 8 other Honda, Craftsmans and a Cub Cadet and his wife was putting her foot down. I think that makes 6-7 50's now. 3-4 work or could be restored and 3-4 are parts machines.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> Your list is pretty accurate as I have seen these prices on ebay. I have messaged a couple seller on ebay curious if they ever do sell these parts and they all replied once in awhile. some have permanent listings.
> I have sold a couple things locally and online. The locals get a much beet deal. Sold an auger gearbox assembly for $200 and the buy was very happy with purchase. sold cables for $25. Could not bring myself to sell for more. have sold 5-6 tracks for $80 each and buyers were happy. most of them knew the online price.
> 
> Recently have seen the Chinese selling tracks that will fit the HS50-55-70-80 at a good price. They may start manufacturing NLA Honda parts if there is a demand for it. Probably already told you a guy flew in for one of my Honda 50's . He rented a vehicle at the airport and drove back to Idaho. Had another from Montana so there is slowly starting to have a collectors market.
> ...


Nice. Yes, you have bragging rites for the most expensive lawn ornament in your neighborhood.
Can you shoot me the link to the Chinese replacement tracks, I haven't seen them. Or maybe you have a good set you're interested in parting with?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Northeast Dave said:


> Nice. Yes, you have bragging rites for the most expensive lawn ornament in your neighborhood.
> Can you shoot me the link to the Chinese replacement tracks, I haven't seen them. Or maybe you have a good set you're interested in parting with?


This was last year. I seacrched ebay for crawler tracks Honda HS50 snowblower. Same size for 55-70 and 80.
I would triple check measurements @tabora had them here somewhere.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> This was last year. I seacrched ebay for crawler tracks Honda HS50 snowblower. Same size for 55-70 and 80.
> I would triple check measurements @tabora had them here somewhere.


Fortunately it's something I don't have to deal with for a while [I hope].
Did some painting last night, more this weekend possibly.
Took a look at some other rebuilds on the site, man do people do nice work on their machines, I look at some of the work I've done and cringe in comparison.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> I would triple check measurements @tabora had them here somewhere.


I added the measurements to the Repository: Honda Snow Blower Information Repository

I'm putting a pair of HS80 crawlers on eBay shortly...


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

tabora said:


> I added the measurements to the Repository: Honda Snow Blower Information Repository
> 
> I'm putting a pair of HS80 crawlers on eBay shortly...


Nice. Shoot me a link when you list the 80 crawlers.
Did nothing this weekend on the 50. Renovated our bathroom instead, almost done.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Back at it. I renovated our main bathroom the last few weeks so I haven’t been doing much with the 50.
In any case, dig out the workshop (after said renovation) and finally finished the track plates, height adjuster pedal, and the roller spacers. Did some work in the guide/drive wheels which were in surprisingly good shape.




























I need to clean up the tracks next so I can mount them in a couple days. Next step is the auger and auger housing. Did I say I was going to complete this in a “couple months” when I first started?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

its fun watching this thread and Toon's project.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> its fun watching this thread and Toon's project.


Agreed. Two different approaches on the same machine, Toon has a far superior workshop so my expectations for his project are higher than my own.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Northeast Dave said:


> Agreed. Two different approaches on the same machine, Toon has a far superior workshop so my expectations for his project are higher than my own.


You are doing excellent work. A HS50 rebuild is not in my future. I have to stick to hydro-static models. But I am restoring 3 HS80's right now because that is a popular size around here. 2 will be brown and one will be black. Not a complete restore like you guys are doing. Fortunately the engines and chassis's / transmissions are in pretty good shape. It's nice to have a couple parts machines .


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Completed and reassembled the track guides. Have to clean up a couple washers and I’ll finally be able to put together the whole track assembly.



















need to scrub and treat the tracks prior to assembly as well.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Mounted the track assemblies and tracks.



















I’ve already torn apart the auger housing and assemblies. Next nice day I’ll grind/sand. Also have to fire up the motor and change the oil prior to remounting.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

looookin goooood........


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> looookin goooood........


Thanks. Starting to look like something other than a pile of miscellaneous parts.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

The road ahead:



















…and then some…


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Northeast Dave said:


> Thanks. Starting to look like something other than a pile of miscellaneous parts.


" you have come far, pilgrim"..........from movie Jeremiah Johnson.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

looks like a couple of those fans on impeller are slightly bent. how will you straighten? I have used heat in past but someone here said that compromises the metal.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@ Dave,

You are doing some nice work ...

Just a suggestion, but you may want to get yourself some of those small magnetic dishes with post-it-notes, or use the bag n' tag system with zip lock baggies for all those nuts and bolts.

Any major tear downs , those methods keep all the items for a specific part area all together ... saves a lot of headaches, especially when they get shuffled around or knocked on the floor.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> @ Dave,
> 
> You are doing some nice work ...
> 
> ...


I generally keep the bolts in place in the mounting on parts once disassembled or bag and tag. I am sure it doesn’t appear that way from the pix but the bolts scattered around the bench are replaced bolts that I use for painting parts (so I don’t have to tape off mounting holes, just put one of the old bolts in and paint). I also arrange the work on the bench “by system” so to speak so parts are kept together. And take lots of pictures…


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> looks like a couple of those fans on impeller are slightly bent. how will you straighten? I have used heat in past but someone here said that compromises the metal.


Not really sure, haven’t gotten that far yet. Have to get them cleaned up first, then maybe a little heat and a little “persuasion.”


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> " you have come far, pilgrim"..........from movie Jeremiah Johnson.


“Feels like far.”
“Was it worth the trouble?”
“Ha, what trouble?”


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Northeast Dave said:


> I generally keep the bolts in place in the mounting on parts once disassembled or bag and tag. I am sure it doesn’t appear that way from the pix but the bolts scattered around the bench are replaced bolts that I use for painting parts (so I don’t have to tape off mounting holes, just put one of the old bolts in and paint). I also arrange the work on the bench “by system” so to speak so parts are kept together. And take lots of pictures…



sometimes I find a bolt on the garage floor and start worrying where it came from. Now, I know where every nut and bolt comes from having worked on so many machines. Usually it fell off because I did not tighten it. I can't be distracted by anything. Someone comes over and I politely ask them to wait until I am finished installing the part. 

before i had a camera i used to draw diagrams. have a notebook with all the diagrams in it from years of doing this. it's fun to look at from time to time and laugh at myself because i didnt know anything at the time.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Its good when we can laugh at ourselves ... I do it all the time, ... good therapy ....


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> Its good when we can laugh at ourselves ... I do it all the time, ... good therapy ....


“A man who can laugh at himself is truly blessed for he will never lack for amusement”
-James Carlos Blake


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

get that 50 done............waiting with a beer in hand.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> get that 50 done............waiting with a beer in hand.


I know, right? Have had a number of "honey do" items to complete the last few weeks. Back on the 50 though, shouldn't be long now.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Northeast Dave said:


> I know, right? Have had a number of "honey do" items to complete the last few weeks. Back on the 50 though, shouldn't be long now.


every time i come in from garage my wife says "can you do me a favor?"

I installed a fridge, stereo , tv , and commode in the garage.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

I’ve been slacking in the 50 because I am really tired of brushing/sanding/painting.
So instead of working on the auger flights I reinstalled the engine and played around with the carb. Runs really nice.










I only took one pic because I am an idiot.
It’s raining so I was dodging raindrops while I was working. I mostly installed the engine because I was installing the engine on _gasp_ another project (Ariens ST11528LE) that is much less labor intensive than the 50. I consider the Honda 50 an Advanced rebuild and the Ariens an easy one.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

looking real good.before i install the bucket i test the drive real thoroughly . ( just in case )


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Looking good......👌


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> looking real good.before i install the bucket i test the drive real thoroughly . ( just in case )


I agree, I was in a hurry so I had to prioritize my time. I’ll definitely test the drive (and adjust the cables) prior to installing the auger bucket, I’ve made that mistake before.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> Looking good......👌


Thanks. One last big push on the auger housing/parts and it’ll be done. Or at least it will be fully assembled and I can box up all the spare parts I have collected for it… until I need them.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

I installed the drive belt and adjusted the cable so that’s ready to go. Here’s a couple more pix of the assembly so far.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> get that 50 done............waiting with a beer in hand.


Most of my life the jobs around the house have required a few beers, and a good selection of music. I have made a few mistakes, but I have got a trunk full of great memories. Enjoy the day and then ogle the result. Life is a journey. Live the journey.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Toon said:


> Most of my life the jobs around the house have required a few beers, and a good selection of music. I have made a few mistakes, but I have got a trunk full of great memories. Enjoy the day and then ogle the result. Life is a journey. Live the journey.


yup. have a hard working in the garage without music. today was a blues day since I am reading Keith Richard's book "Life"
Listening to real old stuff. 

some of my early restorations make me cringe. If the people who bought them ever bring them to me to service it will be done free of charge.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> yup. have a hard working in the garage without music. today was a blues day since I am reading Keith Richard's book "Life"
> Listening to real old stuff.
> 
> some of my early restorations make me cringe. If the people who bought them ever bring them to me to service it will be done free of charge.


I agree with the beers, I generally don't have music on as it tends to distract me from the work. I have a 1952 Seeburg M100C jukebox in the workshop [you may have seen it in some of my pix]. I've had it since I was a kid and boxes of 45s so every once in a while I fire it up and listen to that, but again, get distracted easily.
There's a learning curve with everything, the older blowers worked, no? So, success, maybe they didn't look as pretty as what you work on now, or are as well thought out, but function is, after all, the name of the game with a snowblower.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Just can’t bring myself to do more in the auger flights (not sure why), so I started working on the auger housing. I also messed around with the engine, getting the throttle set up nice, runs like a champ.




























still a bit more to go, then I’ll do the side panels, or maybe the auger flights, or maybe rebuild the auger case…


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

You've mentioned you don't like the body/paint work and i understand. I didnt like it at first. But now it's one of my favorite things to do even though it's time consuming. I have a Honda HS55 in excellent condition. Almost showroom condition that is just sitting because it needs a different size wheel on the crank. It's been on the back burner for months. Now I can't find the part. 

Put it somewhere.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> You've mentioned you don't like the body/paint work and i understand. I didnt like it at first. But now it's one of my favorite things to do even though it's time consuming. I have a Honda HS55 in excellent condition. Almost showroom condition that is just sitting because it needs a different size wheel on the crank. It's been on the back burner for months. Now I can't find the part.
> 
> Put it somewhere.


To be honest, I like the paint work only because it means the next step is assembly and completion. I don’t have the patience for doing the paint properly. I look at it as “rust prevention.” 
regarding the parts, yes, sucks that things become unavailable. As I have been rebuilding this 50 I have doubled up on parts I thought would wear out (bearings mostly) and have enough backups that it should go another 40 years or more.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Now that the “Honey Do” list has been shortened I have more time to spend drinking beer in the workshop, I mean working the 50.
Did some more work on the auger.
I know there are better ways to remove rust and paint but I’m ok with wire brushing the hell out of it. In the end the primer and paint cover just about everything.










plugging along, if it wasn’t so hot and humid I would be more motivated to work on it.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You do so many, It would probably make sense for you to build an oversize sand blasting booth to hold a bucket, thus reclaiming some of the media for reuse and no mess.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Oneacer said:


> You do so many, It would probably make sense for you to build an oversize sand blasting booth to hold a bucket, thus reclaiming some of the media for reuse and no mess.


Ha. he has been working on this same machine for the last year or more. Its gonna be a masterpiece when done.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> You do so many, It would probably make sense for you to build an oversize sand blasting booth to hold a bucket, thus reclaiming some of the media for reuse and no mess.


Lol, it’s the same one I’ve been working on for a while now. But I have considered setting up a blasting booth.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> Ha. he has been working on this same machine for the last year or more. Its gonna be a masterpiece when done.


“It’s gonna be a masterpiece.” Thanks, high praise from you.
Was thinking about doing the bucket in a different color but can’t convince myself to do it. Once I have it all done and primed we’ll see where we go.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Northeast Dave said:


> “It’s gonna be a masterpiece.” Thanks, high praise from you.
> Was thinking about doing the bucket in a different color but can’t convince myself to do it. Once I have it all done and primed we’ll see where we go.





Northeast Dave said:


> Lol, it’s the same one I’ve been working on for a while now. But I have considered setting up a blasting booth.


ya, i should set up a blasting booth and do my own powder coating. I have NO room.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> ya, i should set up a blasting booth and do my own powder coating. I have NO room.


I would love to have a blasting booth.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Spent some time with the 50 this morning working in the auger housing.



















still a little more to go. I’ll degrease them and go ‘em again.

started working in the chute before I ran out of steam.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

You gave me an idea on another project. usually give away 50's but I have 3 in back that can be redone. 2 wheeled units which have a taller bucket and one tracked one. 

Some kind of theme but not sure yet. That way it won't seem like work and will be more fun. 

Will have to powder coat the fuel tanks. I have tried painting them and then using a 2 stage gas resistant clear on the paint but it came out matty. plus i sold it so not sure if spilled gas
did or did not affect it. should have experimented/tested first.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Spent some time on the 50 today.
Chute is almost done. Needs a little more attention on the inside.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

… and spent a little more time today. It was nice outside.










Trying to keep the fire for the project burning. Getting closer.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Just primed, not the final coat. Going with the traditional colors (red and black). Thought about doing all black, but couldn’t sell myself in it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Northeast Dave said:


> Just primed, not the final coat. Going with the traditional colors (red and black). Thought about doing all black, but couldn’t sell myself in it.


Once you go black you can never go back........that's what they say anyway.........


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I think red and black gloss on a Honda does look good.

Unless of course your orangputeh, then there are no holes barred, anything goes ....  he has a knack for coming up with some unique color schemes.

BTW, kudos to you for taking such careful attention to detail, and your great prep work. You are going to have a new machine when your done, one that you can take great pride in. And it will last you probably forever.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You do have to be careful, or you will be constantly taking in stray freebies, its addictive and a great hobby , like most of us here suffer from. ...


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> I think red and black gloss on a Honda does look good.
> 
> Unless of course your orangputeh, then there are no holes barred, anything goes ....  he has a knack for coming up with some unique color schemes.
> 
> BTW, kudos to you for taking such careful attention to detail, and your great prep work. You are going to have a new machine when your done, one that you can take great pride in. And it will last you probably forever.


I agree. When I painted the gas tank I painted it red the first time around and didn’t like it, just didn’t look _right_ to me. So I repainted it white. Yes, it has like 8 coats of paint on it, at least it’ll never rust. It’s a classic machine so I’m going with the classic colors.
Now, if I rebuilt one a week like orangputeh than I would probably get bored with the colors and do some really cool stuff like he’s doing.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> You do have to be careful, or you will be constantly taking in stray freebies, its addictive and a great hobby , like most of us here suffer from. ...


I do like to change out my “big” blower every so often (on #5), one that’s easily repairable etc.
The Honda 50 is a one off for me (at least one of this scale, if you will). It’s been fun but never again.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Oneacer said:


> You do have to be careful, or you will be constantly taking in stray freebies, its addictive and a great hobby , like most of us here suffer from. ...


You should attend the snowblower convention I hold every August in Reno Nevada. All expenses paid for 8 couples.......


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

🤗 ... I'll be there


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Sanded and primed the skid mounts, scraper bar (not sure why), belt cover, chute deflector, and auger housing (well, finished sanding, then primed).


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks nice .... You use a white primer? I usually use the gray primer ..... probably does not really matter either way.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Your efforts are rewarded, parts look great. 

Good metal prep makes all the difference.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Oneacer said:


> Looks nice .... You use a white primer? I usually use the gray primer ..... probably does not really matter either way.


I use that grey Rustoeleum 2X paint and primer . goes on nice and thick. You dont even need primer with all the different colors but I like using the gray primer on bare metal.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> Looks nice .... You use a white primer? I usually use the gray primer ..... probably does not really matter either way.


Thanks. Not sure why I got white, didn’t really give it much though to tell you the truth, just wanted to be able to see the topcoat clearly on it and white fit the bill.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> Your efforts are rewarded, parts look great.
> 
> Good metal prep makes all the difference.


Agreed. But brushing and sanding the raw metal to get it clean is thankless labor, though in the end it makes for a good prime coat and smooth finish.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> I use that grey Rustoeleum 2X paint and primer . goes on nice and thick. You dont even need primer with all the different colors but I like using the gray primer on bare metal.


I find the 2X paint with primer is too thick for me. I’ve been using a separate primer and topcoat for this one in the body parts, much more forgiving for a horrible painter (like me).


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I also use the Rustoleum 2X Primer first, its the Gray Primer.

Then I usually use a gloss top coat of whatever the make is of who is making the color which I can get locally. At the moment, its Krylon Gloss JD Green and Yellow at Walmart for 3.98 a can. Works for me ... 

I have tried all kinds of primer, and I like the Rustoleum 2X Gray Primer .... as mentioned, good cover, great price, and the topcoat goes on nice.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

I’ve been using the Rust-Oleum clean metal primer, the the Gloss protective enamel as a topcoat and finally a crystal clear enamel as a final topcoat. The exposed metal parts I covered with the clear enamel as well prior to install. Here’s a pic, that’s the black I used earlier. As far as the color of the primer I didn’t really give it a thought and bought white because I figured the red would look nice in it.










it coats well (or seems to), we’ll see about the longevity.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Took apart the auger gear case (and etc.). It was functionally fine but I want to clean up the auger shaft, auger drive shaft and the housing. I wanted to verify the oil seals were still good as well (replacements already on hand). Once I get it cleaned up I’ll clear coat the case, make some new gaskets and reassemble. Hopefully by then I’ll have the housing all finish painted and ready to go…_hopefully_










and I still have a bit to go after that. So many parts…


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Decided to grab another beer and disassemble the entire housing to see what state the oil gaskets were in. At first glance they look dirty but serviceable.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

I did a little work in the auger housing and shafts. Still some work to go on them.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Did some more puttering around with the auger parts, been busy with family lately (all good, nephews wedding) and weather hasn’t been suitable for topcoating previously primed parts, so may as well get ahead with the prep work.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Looking good .... I just put my auger/impeller gear case back together today on my JD 826 restore .... went smooth and came out great.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> Looking good .... I just put my auger/impeller gear case back together today on my JD 826 restore .... went smooth and came out great.


I’ve been watching your JD restore, like I said on the thread, you have some superior skills.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

I didn’t post prior but I primed the auger parts that I’m painting silver.










Then, before the rain moved in this morning, I painted them.










I’m going to clear coat them as well.

I had time to do the scraper bar, skid brackets, and chute deflector as well. The pix aren’t very good as I had them set up differently when I painted, then hurriedly brought them in before the weather started, I’m going to clear coat those parts as well.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

@Northeast Dave ........guess what I am doing? Taking apart the chassis components of a HS 50 and a HS80 to check and see what failed in the final drive gearboxes.

Not much fun as those engine beds are one piece...... may be private messaging you soon for some advice.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> @Northeast Dave ........guess what I am doing? Taking apart the chassis components of a HS 50 and a HS80 to check and see what failed in the final drive gearboxes.
> 
> Not much fun as those engine beds are one piece...... may be private messaging you soon for some advice.


Sure, be happy to help. You know as well as I do that getting to the transmission and final gear means disassembling the entire interior as everything is integrated. There is no short cut.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Did the clear coat on the auger drive housing and some misc. parts.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

And I’ve been working on the auger housing as well. I always forget to take pix but here’s the side panels, belt cover, and chute after the second “touch up” coat.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

And here’s a couple pix of the housing so far.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Did another coat of red on the auger housing and assembled the auger gear housing.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Here’s some shots of the back.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Your doing some real nice work .....


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> Your doing some real nice work .....


Thanks, I’ll take that as high praise coming from you.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Did the decals on the right and left side of the auger housing so I can get a clear coat over the whole thing. I have to say I’m pretty happy with how they came out.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

This restored Honda will give you how many blowers ? .....  

Careful, or you will wind up with no more room left, like me .... 

We are both in CT ... must be a Yankee thing .... lol


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> This restored Honda will give you how many blowers ? .....
> 
> Careful, or you will wind up with no more room left, like me ....
> 
> We are both in CT ... must be a Yankee thing .... lol


I currently only have 2. This Honda and an Ariens that I picked up earlier this summer (11.5 hp). I’ll do the driveway with the Ariens and the pathways and deck with the Honda. I haven’t decided if I’m going to keep the Ariens yet, will use it this winter and see what I think.
Connecticut Yankees, they don’t call it _Yankee Ingenuity_ for nothing.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Northeast Dave said:


> I currently only have 2. This Honda and an Ariens that I picked up earlier this summer (11.5 hp). I’ll do the driveway with the Ariens and the pathways and deck with the Honda. I haven’t decided if I’m going to keep the Ariens yet, will use it this winter and see what I think.
> Connecticut Yankees, they don’t call it _Yankee Ingenuity_ for nothing.


Dave, sold this one last week so gonna fix up a wheeled hs50 to give away hopefully next month. wheeled honda's have bigger/taller buckets.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Finished brushing the auger flights and primed them.










the auger fan was already primed so I did the first topcoat on that.










I am happy to finally be done brushing/sanding parts. Everything that needs to be painted has at least a prime coat on it now. Coming close to the finish.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Busy weekend but found some time to assemble the right and left auger axle bearing/housing and mount it up.
My favorite part of any project is the final assembly when everything’s painted and fits together nicely.
Anyway, here’s a couple pix.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Should note that the bearings in both of these are original to the machine. I cleaned them up, greased them, and they’re ready to roll. Note that these bearings are the same as the ones used in half the final gear/transmission (2 of 4), drive axle, and the back auger axle mounting. I have two spares, should work for another 40 years with proper maintenance.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Northeast Dave said:


> Should note that the bearings in both of these are original to the machine. I cleaned them up, greased them, and they’re ready to roll. Note that these bearings are the same as the ones used in half the final gear/transmission (2 of 4), drive axle, and the back auger axle mounting. I have two spares, should work for another 40 years with proper maintenance.


Intersting you do it this way. i build the bucket first and then install the auger/impeller assembly. it doesnt matter. you "are approacjing the finish line" me typing in fark
I'm buildin an 80 and will try it your way.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> Intersting you do it this way. i build the bucket first and then install the auger/impeller assembly. it doesnt matter. you "are approacjing the finish line" me typing in fark
> I'm buildin an 80 and will try it your way.


You have to build the bucket and install the auger system prior to final installation of the side panels. I installed the end bearings/housing now as it makes it easier to put the side panels on once everything is mounted and all I have to do is slide the auger axle through the mounted bearing (and I don’t have to keep track of a loose bearing and cover).


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

It finally stopped raining!
So I clearcoated everything that I painted and painted the auger flights.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

I clearcoated the auger flights and a couple other parts today, probably too hot to do it but the weather lately has been horrible.
Just need to put a coat of wax everything and I can _finally_ start to assemble.










I clearcoated the belt cover, I did everything else the other day.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Looking good .... now the fun part begins .... re-assembly ....


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> Looking good .... now the fun part begins .... re-assembly ....


Thanks. Yes, now the _fun_ part.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

So, I couldn’t help myself and put the auger together. Going to mount it to the drive body before installing the chute.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Like oneacer said, now the fun part. Which, for me anyway, is true.
I attached the auger to the drive body. I won’t bore you with lots of pix (I’ll wait until it is complete for that) but here’s one for kicks.
I have to assemble the chute and finish the chute rotation shaft/handle, then mount them up. This needs to be done outside as my workshop has stairs in and out and I don’t have a garage. I use the crawl space as an assembly/staging area. I need to get a hydraulic table so I can bring equipment from the crawl space into the workshop (3’ height difference) and ramps don’t really work.
Anyway, here’s a pic.










you can see my next project (Ariens ST11528LE) peeking over. That one is just getting a repair this year and a trial run this winter.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

When you are done you should send pictures to Honda.......


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> When you are done you should send pictures to Honda.......


They would probably ask why I didn’t just get a new one…


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Couldn’t help myself and assembled then mounted the chute.
I would have mounted the belt cover as well but I don’t have the bolts.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Curious, are you going to put on some poly side skids on the bucket?


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> Curious, are you going to put on some poly side skids on the bucket?


No, I went with the original metal ones. I don’t have an issue with metal. I’m also a book guy, book says metal skids, manual says metal skids, parts diagram shows metal skids, machine gets metal skids. This is a _rigidly_ by the book restoration. I have an asphalt driveway, concrete walkway (weathered), and a pressure treated lumber porch, the metal ones are fine for this.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Northeast Dave said:


> No, I went with the original metal ones. I don’t have an issue with metal. I’m also a book guy, book says metal skids, manual says metal skids, parts diagram shows metal skids, machine gets metal skids. This is a _rigidly_ by the book restoration. I have an asphalt driveway, concrete walkway (weathered), and a pressure treated lumber porch, the metal ones are fine for this.


Or did you mean side skids along the bucket like Cubs have? If so, then no on the too. The bucket housing is actually quite rigid and robust and needs no additional reinforcement.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah .... Every blower I ever worked on came with metal skids... Every one got poly .... I never use metal skids anymore.

Once you go poly, you'll never go back to steel.

First thing I do is XTrac tires and poly skids on a blower .....


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Not even sure if Honda has poly, but orangputah would know .... I'm sure after market.

But hey, if you like steel , that's all good.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

bolts are practically the same as you used for bucket but a little longer. 6mm X I think 15mm plus washers.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> Yeah .... Every blower I ever worked on came with metal skids... Every one got poly .... I never use metal skids anymore.
> 
> Once you go poly, you'll never go back to steel.
> 
> First thing I do is XTrac tires and poly skids on a blower .....


To be honest I’ve never thought about the skids beyond “are they worn out.” I imagine if I tried a set of poly skids it would be a _why didn’t I do this sooner_ moment. I bought replacement skids for the Honda when I ordered other parts quite a while ago, I didn’t give it a thought really. I bought some thick metal skids for the Ariens project a few months ago as well. Now that its been recommended I’ll give them a try next time I have to do a replacement.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Northeast Dave said:


> To be honest I’ve never thought about the skids beyond “are they worn out.” I imagine if I tried a set of poly skids it would be a _why didn’t I do this sooner_ moment. I bought replacement skids for the Honda when I ordered other parts quite a while ago, I didn’t give it a thought really. I bought some thick metal skids for the Ariens project a few months ago as well. Now that its been recommended I’ll give them a try next time I have to do a replacement.


I like original or stock for the most part. If your 50 os 99.9 % original it will qualify for the Smthsonian ( sp ). It looks that good to me.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Oneacer said:


> not even sure if Honda has poly


Honda poly skids are part number *06769-V45-A00 *but there are LOTS of good aftermarket options. Just remember: 60mm / 2-3/8" spacing...


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> I like original or stock for the most part. If your 50 os 99.9 % original it will qualify for the Smthsonian ( sp ). It looks that good to me.


Thanks Orangputeh, very much appreciated. Consumables have been replaced [belts, spark] and everything but the carb [I have the original one but it's soo much easier and cheaper to buy the clones] is either original or OEM.
The Smithsonian, lol, I guess I'll be pretty sad when I start putting scratches and dings in it this winter.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

tabora said:


> Honda poly skids are part number *06769-V45-A00 *but there are LOTS of good aftermarket options. Just remember: 60mm / 2-3/8" spacing...


Thanks Tabora, I wrote down the number. Once the metal ones I installed wear out in 10-15 years I'll put on the poly ones, I hope the part number is the same by then.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Northeast Dave said:


> Thanks Orangputeh, very much appreciated. Consumables have been replaced [belts, spark] and everything but the carb [I have the original one but it's soo much easier and cheaper to buy the clones] is either original or OEM.
> The Smithsonian, lol, I guess I'll be pretty sad when I start putting scratches and dings in it this winter.


Maybe i misunderstand. Did you replace the carb? If so how did you hook it all up and used the carb cover? These original carbs are NLA and I have always wanted to know how i can use a clone and still use the carb housing.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Northeast Dave said:


> Once the metal ones I installed wear out in 10-15 years I'll put on the poly ones


Just remember to adjust the metal ones every year or two. That's the step so many owners seem to forget... And the reason that @Oneacer and I like the roller skids so much!


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> Maybe i misunderstand. Did you replace the carb? If so how did you hook it all up and used the carb cover? These original carbs are NLA and I have always wanted to know how i can use a clone and still use the carb housing.


Yes, I replaced the carb last year. I am going to pull it out and start it up one of these days, I'll take pix of the carb for you. There's a pic of the engine on page 2 of this thread [post #25ish] that shows the carb setup, let me know if you need a different angle. I ordered this carb from Ebay, can get you a part number if you want it.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

tabora said:


> Just remember to adjust the metal ones every year or two. That's the step so many owners seem to forget... And the reason that @Oneacer and I like the roller skids so much!


Yes, part of the joy of owning equipment. In the late spring I pull out the blowers and generator [if I haven't used it yet] and fire everything up and check what needs to be adjusted/greased. The Honda will be a little more elaborate tune up as I will need to remove shear pins to grease and rotate the auger flights as well as check grease fittings, skids, scraper bar, grease in the final gear, and all the cable controlled adjustments, oh, and the oil level.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Picked up bolts and installed the belt cover. It’s so hot and humid that I started it, let it run for a minute or two and shut it down. I need to adjust the tension on the handles and install the chute rotator handle but it will have to wait. I’ll put on the decals when it’s a little more comfortable outside and wax it up nice. Finally starting to look finished. Soooo close now.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Great job on the restoration, well documented and very thorough job.

Looks like a brand new machine. 

On these hot humid days, you can look forward to blowing 12" of white stuff with this little gem this winter.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> Great job on the restoration, well documented and very thorough job.
> 
> Looks like a brand new machine.
> 
> On these hot humid days, you can look forward to blowing 12" of white stuff with this little gem this winter.


Thanks Ziggy, I am very happy with how it turned out. I have to do some adjustments on just about everything, but to me that’s the fun part, something to look forward to once it cools off a little. I hope I documented it well, I’m a big fan of the restoration threads, the more pix the better in my book, there’s some beautiful machines on this site, I needed to create one for myself.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I would like to see a good 12 inches of snow right about now ....


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> Yeah, I would like to see a good 12 inches of snow right about now ....


With all the heat, rain, and humidity this summer I’m inclined to agree with you. I’m ready for it to cool off. Wood is already split and stacked, bring on the snow. It helps that I finished the Honda before the first snow.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Sorry in advance for flooding the thread with virtually the same pictures, but here are some more if you’re interested. This should be it in this one for a while.
I installed the chute rotator and greased that up, wiped it down a little bit (the motor has been in “storage” for a few months now.
I’m going to let it sit now for a few weeks to let everything cure nice. Once it cools down in late September or October I’ll pull it out, apply the decals (paddle ID and gas only) then wax it up and adjust, we’ll, just about everything. What did I say at the start, two months?? Best laid plans, _ammirite_?
The next project has already begun...


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

No such thing as too many photos IMHO.

Sweet machine, looks fantastic, I really enjoy following these rebuild/restoration threads.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

9.8 out of 10. 10 being brand new.

I like the wing nuts on chute. common complaint from owners. either that chute top is too tight or too loose.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> No such thing as too many photos IMHO.
> 
> Sweet machine, looks fantastic, I really enjoy following these rebuild/restoration threads.


Thanks, it was a lot more work than I had planned, but in the end it came out very nice. Pretty proud of my work, glad to be around others who can appreciate the effort.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> 9.8 out of 10. 10 being brand new.
> 
> I like the wing nuts on chute. common complaint from owners. either that chute top is too tight or too loose.


Thanks orangputeh, you saw this thing from beginning to end and helped out quite a bit from the start.
I agree with the wing nuts, no good way to work that other than add a cable/spring system. I did use a rubber washer on the inside and a nylon one on the outside with a washer in between the metal of the chute and [for lack of a better word] top piece [painted black] not quite a fender washer, but big enough to keep the "plane" straight, and stop direct finish metal/finish metal contact. We'll see how it works out


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

When it's done this fall with the decals and all shined up, adjusted and ready to go, I'll do a proper before and after pic.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Cleaned up and bagged all the extra parts for another day. Still have to do the decals, adjustments (scraper bar, skids, auger lever, drive lever), and give it a final waxing, but it’s finally completely out of the workshop and off the bench.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

I was looking at the Honda just now. It needs carb work, I think, but whatever is going on with it (simple or complex) it isn’t usable.
Am I mad? No.
My thoughts on the machine have changed since getting it. Don’t get me wrong, it is a sweet machine, a classic.
But not unlike one of the messages in the classic flick _Weird Science_ it is the machine I thought I wanted before I knew what I wanted.
Maybe it is this particular machine but it is a finicky little SOB in a way and to be honest, the GD throttle location makes me want to scream obscenities that would make a sailor blush or at least make the neighbors question the type of person I am.
I have no regrets on the project in any way, I learned a lot from it. But, this will be an occasional use machine, for kicks once in a while, tinker around with it between other projects.
I am currently using a (more modern) machine. I won’t name it here (you can find it if you look on the site, not relevant to this post) but it isn’t that the machine I am using is the best in the world, it’s that it is 20 years newer than the 50 and has a much more well thought out design. It is far simpler to work on. Not to debate which current model is best, but a final thought (for now) is that vintage is great-ish, but know what you’re getting to, there is a reason they update and make new models.
Yes, I realize the irony in that as it is coming from a guy rebuilding a 1957 Bolens.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

Just went through this thread Dave and really nice job. Almost too pretty to use now but if you ever do run it in some snow it would be fun to see a video of it being used in anger!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Northeast Dave said:


> I was looking at the Honda just now. It needs carb work, I think, but whatever is going on with it (simple or complex) it isn’t usable.
> Am I mad? No.
> My thoughts on the machine have changed since getting it. Don’t get me wrong, it is a sweet machine, a classic.
> But not unlike one of the messages in the classic flick _Weird Science_ it is the machine I thought I wanted before I knew what I wanted.
> ...


MANIAC!!!!!!!!

There is NO hope for YOU. Luckily SBA ( snow blower's anonymous ) meets here 24/7/365.25


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Jatoxico said:


> Just went through this thread Dave and really nice job. Almost too pretty to use now but if you ever do run it in some snow it would be fun to see a video of it being used in anger!


Thanks. I wanted to take a video when I took it out for the first time this year, the machine had other plans. Maybe next year.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> MANIAC!!!!!!!!
> 
> There is NO hope for YOU. Luckily SBA ( snow blower's anonymous ) meets here 24/7/365.25


You are correct, no hope for me. Got my SBA card in the mail a few weeks ago, looking forward to the convention in Vegas, hopefully we don't get kicked out this year.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Northeast Dave said:


> You are correct, no hope for me. Got my SBA card in the mail a few weeks ago, looking forward to the convention in Vegas, hopefully we don't get kicked out this year.


After the STUFF you pulled????


----------

